# RCE’S 3rd Annual Halloween Howler Oct 27 Massachusetts



## rcexcitement (Jun 19, 2003)

RCE’S 3rd Annual Halloween Howler 
Saturday OCTOBER 27th 2007

R/C Excitement in Massachusetts is proud to have some of the Nations BEST On Road Carpet drivers and they will be showing off their talents at this years Halloween Howler. Coming off impressive results from the IIC event in Las Vegas these guys are ready to lay in down.

Racing is being held on our 70 x 45 Super Smooth high bite carpet this Halloween weekend. As usual the track will feature the large variety of tight and sweeping turns that keep our drivers in Championship form.

Friday October 26th - FREE open Practice Noon - 9pm with timing on the RC Scoring Pro system

Saturday October 27th 
Doors open at 8am
Open Practice 8am – 11:15am
Mandatory Drivers Meeting 11:30am
Racing Starts at 12 noon

Classes offered:
*1/12 Scale Stock
*1/12 Scale 19T
*1/12 Scale Modified
*Stock Sedan foam
*19T Sedan foam
*Modified Sedan foam

Paragon Ground Effects in RCE’s preferred traction compound.

We’ll have 3 Qualifiers and the Mains. Trophies awarded to the top Three in ALL mains.

Food is available in the shop or there are many local delivery places for food, as well as many of the popular fast food restaurants within 1/2 mile on the same road.

If you will be traveling and need a place to stay, there are a range of hotels in the area. Check out http://rcexcitement.handruin.com/index.php?topic=3668.0 for a list.

Prices are $25 for the first class, $15 for each additional class. 

For more information check out www.rcexcitement.com.


----------

